# Miniature tools



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Hello everyone. I have been perusing the forun for a while and have found many interesting and helpful posts. Thought I'd share some of my interests with those who can appreciate miniature tool building and collecting. Ralph

Here are a pair of miniature wood planes


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

WOW!! Those are TINY!!! But so cool and beautiful!!!


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Really nifty! Did you make those, or are they just some you've collected? Tell us more about them....


----------



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks JJ and Tim. I built these planes of brass, steel blade (functional) and exotic wood handles. Ralph


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

love those! miniature functional things have always amazed me.


----------



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Another miniature model. Ralph


----------



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Another.


----------



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Trying to figure out how to post a large picture. Ralph


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Those are all amazing. Very nice work. Now you've got to show some projects you've built with them :blink::laughing:


----------



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks. So far I've used the tools in the build of other tools and equipment. Working on a tool box / display unit now. Ralph

Spokeshave bench




Nail makers bench and anvil


----------



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

*miniature tools and chair*

I can't seem to get my photos file to work on the forum, but I'll try again. Ralph


----------

